# Can a bluetooth speaker work for coyote hunting?



## Bywayofthearrow (Feb 9, 2014)

This is a great idea!


----------



## hank lee (May 17, 2015)

Not loud enough and sounds horrible we tried it several years ago.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

You would be better off getting a low end FoxPro if you're looking for minimal dollars invested for an electronic call.


----------



## Debaser (Feb 27, 2003)

How loud should it be? 

Does something like this work much better than bluetooth speakers would?

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Prim...Vx7jACh1WSgxGEAQYAiABEgJwvPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

It's $160 on sale. The Primos Alpha Dog caller. 

I'm not opposed to buying something like that. But it seems like I've already got a phone and all I should need is a speaker, right? 

I do like that the Primos call has a 200 yard range. That's a lot better than 100 feet!


----------



## BigDeer (Aug 9, 2005)

I got a $25 bluetooth speaker from Marshalls that I've used and it is plenty loud. About the size of a brick.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ton of videos on youtube for DIY E-calls.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

I hunt wide open country in SD, Ne and Kansas. Coyotes can come from a long ways away. On calm days you won’t need much volume to get a coyote to hear your call from a mile out. Add some wind and you will need more volume. 
Now here is the question. Will a coyote respond from that far out. Yes they will but how they respond can be the deciding factor. 

With the open terrain I hunt I still try to keep my call 50 yards and under. If I had my call at 200 yards and a coyote responds but hangs up at 200 yards. That’s going to be 400 yards from me. A lot farther then what I want to shoot. So there isn’t a huge advantage to getting the call out away from you. 

As far as the blue tooth goes. I think it would work but not sure on the quality of the sounds in the app.


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

One more thing to add. With winds below 10 mph for volume I use 1/2 to 3/4 volume on the call. I always start off soft on the distress sounds but if I start off with howls there in the 3/4 volume range. 
You will be amazed at how well a coyote can hear.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Try it and have fun! If you think coyotes are going to come running in all the time you’re in for some disappointment though. And get ready to start spending more and more money on predator calling, it’s addicting. Also, you can probably not “thin them out”, they just keep on coming. Just do it for fun in the off season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

Coyotes in the east are tough tough tough to call in. you can get a good entry level e caller for around 100 bucks. Don't expect them to come screaming in. If you hunt all winter you may kill one or two. I have been at hardcore for over 20 years and it can be humbling but dang is it awesome when it works. We have gone to 100% night hunting with night vision and thermal imaging which is way more effective.


----------



## Debaser (Feb 27, 2003)

I would love to try hunting them at night, but I'm in a suburban area. There's wood lots that are big enough to set up and call but not that I would be able to shoot a gun at night. Twenty people would call the cops! 

I wonder if adding some meat bait into the mix would help draw them in.

I do agree that in New Hampshire where I'm hunting using a bow it will be very tough. I expect to maybe get one or two all winter if I'm really lucky and put my time in.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

https://youtu.be/M0gZYtJSuPo


----------



## duby8609 (Oct 10, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz8ImEWLSSk

I fit all this into a plastic ammo can from Harbor Freight.

But be aware as previously mentioned this is addicting. I've upgrade since this DIY but it got me into it.


----------



## duby8609 (Oct 10, 2007)

I now have the icotech GC350 and love it. Very clear and crisp sounding.


----------



## crankn101 (Jan 26, 2007)

duby8609 said:


> I now have the icotech GC350 and love it. Very clear and crisp sounding.


 Amazon prime for $130...

https://www.amazon.com/ICOtec-GC350...qid=1513094669&sr=1-23&keywords=predator+call


----------



## Debaser (Feb 27, 2003)

Very cool videos, guys. Keep 'em coming. Looking at that Icotech now. I might just buy a $40 100 foot range bluetooth speaker and see if it works. If not, I can use it camping and just buy a real one like the Icotech or the Primos Alphadog.


----------



## duby8609 (Oct 10, 2007)

Debaser said:


> Very cool videos, guys. Keep 'em coming. Looking at that Icotech now. I might just buy a $40 100 foot range bluetooth speaker and see if it works. If not, I can use it camping and just buy a real one like the Icotech or the Primos Alphadog.


Icotech offers a slightly cheaper model (GC300) as well. Doesn't have the sd card or decoy features built in and only plays 12 calls vs 24. But its only $73.50 on amazon. https://www.amazon.com/ICOtec-GC300-Call-Wild-Electronic/dp/B00844Q3XC. If you want to go super cheap (which i personally wouldn't recommend) they offer the ICOtec Gc101XI which is available for for 49.99 on Midway USA https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/6...yvDtiezPD39d-M83eiyl5Fs28hJtNgGRoCSY4QAvD_BwE


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

wacker stacker said:


> Coyotes in the east are tough tough tough to call in. you can get a good entry level e caller for around 100 bucks. Don't expect them to come screaming in. If you hunt all winter you may kill one or two. I have been at hardcore for over 20 years and it can be humbling but dang is it awesome when it works. We have gone to 100% night hunting with night vision and thermal imaging which is way more effective.


Not to hijack but what optics are you using?


----------



## Debaser (Feb 27, 2003)

No worries about a hijack. I was going to ask the same thing.


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

I literally asked myself this question yesterday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordy Wedin (Apr 4, 2007)

Not nearly loud enough but would be awesome if it would work that way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

The pulsar trail XP is way out of my league..
https://www.opticsplanet.com/pulsar-pl76509q-trail-xp50-therml-scp.html


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Bones816 said:


> Try it and have fun! If you think coyotes are going to come running in all the time you’re in for some disappointment though. And get ready to start spending more and more money on predator calling, it’s addicting. Also, you can probably not “thin them out”, they just keep on coming. Just do it for fun in the off season!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree 100 percent , it is addicting . Out west its a lot different , lots of yotes ,open space to hunt and long seasons !As far as calling them in , if no one else around hunts them it really up your odds as they learn quickly and are seldom fooled twice .
I've killed a number with my bow but if I'm going yote hunting it is with a rifle as the plan is to kill some lol
As for optics I go middle of the road but want decent power say max from 12 to 24 , on my two main rifles I have a Vortex and leatherwood on a 223 wylde and Grendel though this year is going to be a 26 nosler added to really reach out and touch them lol Ok I just really want one lol.

My 12 year old daughter hunts with me most times as she has a kind of hatred for yotes, she has pet wild Turkeys and even with a pen that looks like the State Pen She loses one now and then to yotes her favorites weapons are a 20 ga shotgun and a 223 ,she's a better shot than I am.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

hookedonbow said:


> Not to hijack but what optics are you using?


Pulsar xp 50 Trail


----------



## Chibisune (Jan 10, 2021)

Bones816 said:


> Try it and have fun! If you think coyotes are going to come running in all the time you’re in for some disappointment though. And get ready to start spending more and more money on predator calling, it’s addicting. Also, you can probably not “thin them out”, they just keep on coming. Just do it for fun in the off season!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excuse the stupid question but do you mean to hunt coyotes during the off season for deer? Also, coyotes can't be thinned out?
Spouse and I are trying to settle an argument.


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hard to thin them out to any real degree with legal methods. They get wise fast. Imo, Trapping probably the best. Baiting second and calling last.


----------



## Bones816 (Apr 28, 2009)

Chibisune said:


> Excuse the stupid question but do you mean to hunt coyotes during the off season for deer? Also, coyotes can't be thinned out?
> Spouse and I are trying to settle an argument.


Yes, I hunt them after deer seasons are done and I’m looking for some outdoor time. I agree with the previous post. Trapping is the way to kill the most. Calling and shooting is not very successful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

They have tried eradicating coyotes since the 60s, poison and all, basically just spread them all over the country.

They are really fun to hunt but pretty much impossible to control. Check out a book called Coyote America, interesting read.

One could probably help their local deer herd if they shot trapped a bunch just prior to fawns dropping, if they wanted more deer, most places do not need more deer!


----------



## ptberger (Dec 5, 2015)

I know this sounds like "a friend of a friend once heard" kind of story, but it is legit. A friend of mines daughter dates a guy who hunts coyotes hard from mid December till late February or March. He's out there 5-6 nights a week. He hunts two counties in Iowa and has killed over 100 coyotes a year for the past 3 years. The first year was over 200, then over 100 the next two years. He's well on his way to another 100 this year. All in two counties. I'm sure the first year put a dent in them, but I do not think that lasted. They will expand to wherever food is, and they will have larger litters if the food supply will support.He does not kill that many because we are overrun with coyotes. It's coyotes from the surrounding areas expanding their territory where the competition is gone.

When I trapped them extensively I would catch coyotes in the same spot consistently throughout the season. I do not believe it was local coyotes cycling through the spot. I believe it was "outside" coyotes expanding their range when the competition was removed. 

Coyotes can be contained locally with hard hunting or trapping, but it's like bailing a boat. As long as you keep at it your feet are dry. The second you stop the boat fills up again.


----------



## ptberger (Dec 5, 2015)

Back to the original question. It doesn't matter what equipment you start with, you're either going to be discouraged and quit, or you're going to buy more and more and more coyote hunting stuff. As mentioned before, it is quite addictive. 

Give it a try with what you have. There's enough canine hunting information on the internet to get a Phd. Find a way to hunt that you like and gives you some success. It is a good way to spend time in late winter when you need to get outside.


----------

